# NFL Sunday Ticket- "Fantasy Player Tracker"



## BigJ52 (Mar 13, 2003)

Anyone know much about this new feature "Fantasy Player Tracker" for Sunday Ticket this year? Do you have to have a certain model of receiver to be able to use the function? I have a HR10-250 do you think that will work or no?

Here is the article discussing it:

DirecTV Enhances Tennis, Adds Stats to NFL 'Ticket

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By R. Thomas Umstead 8/14/2006
DirecTV Inc. will take its interactive technology to the courts as it teams up with NBC Universal to show viewers as many as five different takes of USA Networks U.S. Open coverage on a single screen at the same time.

The satellite service will also give fantasy football fans updated stats for up to nine players as part of the companys enhanced NFL Sunday Ticket out-of-market game package, according to David Feldstein, senior project manager and producer at DirecTV Interactive Services.

Beginning Aug. 28 and running through Sept. 1, DirecTVs interactive coverage of the Grand Slam tennis tournament will provide all of the direct-broadcast satellite services subscribers with five channels of coverage each day, encompassing nearly all the matches played, according to Feldstein.

In addition, a special U.S. Open Mix channel will feature all five feeds and USAs own coverage simultaneously. Overall, DirecTV subscribers will have access to nearly 300 hours of tournament coverage and 100 additional matches.

Were excited about providing a real depth of experience to viewers, Feldstein said. While the coverage on the existing cable channels is great, the tournament is really broad and really deep. When you only have one channel, you can only watch one game at one time.

Subscribers with an interactive receiver will be able to take advantage of several other features, including the ability to highlight each frame on the mix channel to hear live audio from that specific match and then click to see a full-screen picture.

Interactive-enabled subscribers will also have access to a half-screen overlay on both U.S. Open Mix and the extra court channels, featuring the previous days matches and the current days match results. The overlay will also show the next days upcoming match-ups.

The agreement is DirecTVs first collaboration with an entertainment-based network to offer its interactive technology. Previously the service has been deployed with DirecTVs NFL Sunday Ticket and NCAA March Madness out-of-market sports packages, as well as New York Yankees baseball telecasts from the regional Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network.

This is not subscription-based or a niche sports channel, so we have an opportunity to reach a broader audience, Feldstein said. He would not predict how many interactive boxes DirecTV would deploy in consumer homes due to the service.

As for Sunday Ticket, the company will enhance the $249 subscription packages interactive elements by allowing customers to follow their fantasy football players while watching their favorite teams on-screen.

The new Player Tracker feature allows the viewer to choose any nine offensive players from the afternoons games, tracking each ones performance through real-time, on-screen alerts.

If [Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback] Ben Roethlisberger throws a touchdown pass and hes one of your players, it doesnt matter what channel youre on, a little alert will pop on the screen to tell you what happen, he said.

In addition, consumers can access a statistical overlay that allows viewers to see the stats of each selected player.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the R15 is the only DVR that has the interactive features.

Another one of the advantages it has over DirecTivo.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

to access this, you'll have to have a D10, D11, R15, H20, or HR20 to use the interactive features



I hadn't seen this, this is awesome


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

That is quite a great feature for fantasy managers out there.

Bill


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

This is just step one... eventually, when all DVRs are connected to the Internet, you'll be able to track your whole league. Suppose you use Yahoo for your league--your DVR will be able to get all the info from Yahoo and overlay it on your TV in real time. Think of it as the Yahoo Stattracker on your TV screen versus your computer screen.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

jrinck said:


> This is just step one... eventually, when all DVRs are connected to the Internet, you'll be able to track your whole league. Suppose you use Yahoo for your league--your DVR will be able to get all the info from Yahoo and overlay it on your TV in real time. Think of it as the Yahoo Stattracker on your TV screen versus your computer screen.


All DVRs? Not sure we'll be getting an update like that on our DirecTivos. None of the other D* interactive featutes are available on anything but the R15 either. It is one of the reasons that I think the R15 will eventually be a better DVR.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

jrinck said:


> This is just step one... eventually, when all DVRs are connected to the Internet, you'll be able to track your whole league. Suppose you use Yahoo for your league--your DVR will be able to get all the info from Yahoo and overlay it on your TV in real time. Think of it as the Yahoo Stattracker on your TV screen versus your computer screen.


I just peed my pants a little


----------



## dhines (Aug 15, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> All DVRs? Not sure we'll be getting an update like that on our DirecTivos. None of the other D* interactive featutes are available on anything but the R15 either. It is one of the reasons that I think the R15 will eventually be a better DVR.


i think the assumption was, the direct tivos will never be 'officially' connected to the internet, therefor exempt from the above comment


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Side note: With the Yahoo stat tracker, if you buy that for your account, you can use that for all your football leagues you have w/ that account right?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Side note: With the Yahoo stat tracker, if you buy that for your account, you can use that for all your football leagues you have w/ that account right?


yep...at least that's the way it has been in past years.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> yep...at least that's the way it has been in past years.


cool, never bought it before, might this year


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> cool, never bought it before, might this year


Most other sites give it to you for free these days, Yahoo needs to step it up.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

espn's fantasy football owns yahoo's


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> Side note: With the Yahoo stat tracker, if you buy that for your account, you can use that for all your football leagues you have w/ that account right?


Yes, unless it's a Yahoo Plus league. If you pay for a Plus league, (I think it's $129 per league) you get all sorts of features including stat-tracker, but you will still need to buy stat-tracker for your free leagues.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

DTVPro said:


> espn's fantasy football owns yahoo's


I couldn't disagree more. I had so many problems with ESPN's site last year that they actually refunded my money. Draft day was a disaster. We did an online draft and half the league couldn't get into the war room. On top of that, their site is painfully slow. I think Yahoo does a real nice job. Sure, they have an issue with stats every now and then, but they always promptly fix it. They also seem to add cool, new features every year.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

yahoo did introduce prizes in the paid leagues this year, a good move


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Yahoo beats ESPN, AOL, and CBS one hands down with ease of use and all that. Just wish you could do a bit more w/ the stats though. Like bonus points for a 50+ yard run or stuff like that


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Has anybody heard how this fantasy tracker works yet? Do you tune to a certain channel to pick your players? The first day of it is only 3 days away.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

I hope we find out soon, really looking forward to this feature!


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't know how it'll work on DirecTV rcvrs, but TiVo signed a deal with CBSportsline for something like this. Presumably, only working on the SA S2.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060907/ap_on_en_tv/tivo_fantasy_football_1


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jrinck said:


> This is just step one... eventually, when all DVRs are connected to the Internet, you'll be able to track your whole league. Suppose you use Yahoo for your league--your DVR will be able to get all the info from Yahoo and overlay it on your TV in real time. Think of it as the Yahoo Stattracker on your TV screen versus your computer screen.


Err, do you have any good stock picks?

-smak-


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Interesting, they say the service is supposed to start today. They also claim to be the first, even though DirecTV announced theirs previously.

"TiVo, a maker of digital video recorders, has teamed up with CBS Sportsline to introduce the first interactive television service for fantasy football players. "

Well, I guess since none of us can figure out how or even if DirecTV's works, if their's works today, they will be the first.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is now a screen shot of it up on their website but no instructions on how to get to that selection screen.


----------



## dtvsportsfanatic (Sep 10, 2006)

The website says you can go to channel 795, and just wait for the interactive prompt to press the red button. Says it's available 24/7 throughout the regular season. Wahoo!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## zorro99 (Aug 3, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> I think the R15 is the only DVR that has the interactive features.
> 
> Another one of the advantages it has over DirecTivo.


Let's just hope the NFL interactive channels work better than the interactive channel on the YES Network for Yankee games.That would be a step in the right direction making the R15 better then a D*Tivo....


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

deezel629 said:


> Yes, unless it's a Yahoo Plus league. If you pay for a Plus league, (I think it's $129 per league) you get all sorts of features including stat-tracker, but you will still need to buy stat-tracker for your free leagues.


This is from the Yahoo site:

"I have a free team. Do I need to buy StatTracker®?

No. If you are a member of a PLUS league, you have access to StatTracker® in all the leagues (free and PLUS) that are associated with your Yahoo! ID.

All other PLUS league features and tools are exclusive to your PLUS leagues."


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

So how did this work out for people who had access to it?


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Anyone, anyone... I would have loved to use this, but I don't have an interactive receiver. Although I didn't miss much cuz there was not much activity with my fantasy players on Sunday


----------



## bralph (Aug 29, 2003)

Mark W said:


> Anyone, anyone... I would have loved to use this, but I don't have an interactive receiver. Although I didn't miss much cuz there was not much activity with my fantasy players on Sunday


I thought it was pretty cool. It would pop up anytime one of the players selected got any yardage or scored. It gave the yardage on the play as well as the total yardage for the game. I had it on a secondary TV next to my HDTV, but I still saw most of the alerts pop up. Too bad it limits 9 players. Makes it tough to decide for the early games if you have any friends over. Setting it up and choosing the players was easy though.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

bralph said:


> I thought it was pretty cool. It would pop up anytime one of the players selected got any yardage or scored. It gave the yardage on the play as well as the total yardage for the game. I had it on a secondary TV next to my HDTV, but I still saw most of the alerts pop up. Too bad it limits 9 players. Makes it tough to decide for the early games if you have any friends over. Setting it up and choosing the players was easy though.


Thanks for the feeedback. I imagine that the best use of it would be exactly as you described, when you have a side TV that you could put it on. I don't imagine many people would want stuff popping up all the time on their main screen.

It popped any time they got ANY yardage? I thought they would limit it to bigger plays only. No need to know every time Tiki Barber gains 3 yards on a play. If you ask 5 different people about that, you would probably get 5 different answers though. Hopefully this is just the start, and they will continue to enhance it.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Over at dbstalk many seemed to want to know how to disable this. It popped up way to often for some.


----------



## bralph (Aug 29, 2003)

Mark W said:


> Thanks for the feeedback. I imagine that the best use of it would be exactly as you described, when you have a side TV that you could put it on. I don't imagine many people would want stuff popping up all the time on their main screen.
> 
> It popped any time they got ANY yardage? I thought they would limit it to bigger plays only. No need to know every time Tiki Barber gains 3 yards on a play. If you ask 5 different people about that, you would probably get 5 different answers though. Hopefully this is just the start, and they will continue to enhance it.


Now that I think about it, it may have only come up for scoring plays and non-scoring plays over 10 yards. It wasn't really obtrusive, IMO, but again I was using it on a side TV.

The prompt for setting it up was a little obtrusive, but it went away by hitting Select and I only recall seeing it on the Mix Channels.


----------

